# Picking up crickets



## rjohnson2222 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've only been feeding my gecko meal and waxworms since i got it because crickets really creep me out but he has really gone off eating them over the last week so i bought him some crickets today, he absolutely loves them. His tail was going crazy while he was going after one.

But there just horrible insects, i got them from their tub by leaving something for one of them to walk on and then quickly running and throwing it into the geckos viv. Anyone got any suggestions on the easiest way to get them to the gecko? and back out for that matter if he doesn't eat them. Since it looks like i'm going to have to be using them as his main food from now on.


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

rjohnson2222 said:


> I've only been feeding my gecko meal and waxworms since i got it because crickets really creep me out but he has really gone off eating them over the last week so i bought him some crickets today, he absolutely loves them. His tail was going crazy while he was going after one.
> 
> But there just horrible insects, i got them from their tub by leaving something for one of them to walk on and then quickly running and throwing it into the geckos viv. Anyone got any suggestions on the easiest way to get them to the gecko? and back out for that matter if he doesn't eat them. Since it looks like i'm going to have to be using them as his main food from now on.


With your hands........ no really, you get used to it very quickly!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

get a cricket keeper, they go up the tubes then you just take the tube out and shake it


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

lol if you realy hate crickets that much have you thought about trying locusts? i havent started my leo on crickets yet, but she absolutely adores locusts.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Feeding tongs and a fridge.

place tub into fridge, when they don't run around as much place them into the viv, if he doesn't eat them then pick them up with tweezers, or any scoopy thing of which they cannot escape onto you.

and davehuston if you pick crickets up with your hands you be a brave brave person :lol2:


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

plastic forceps. PM me your address and i will bung you some in the post, i got a few pairs lying around you can have one of them if you want. I have to get my crix out in the bath as i dont want them running round my house lol


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

cazzie said:


> davehuston if you pick crickets up with your hands you be a brave brave person :lol2:


Really......? Nobody else picks them up with there hand? :hmm:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

davehuston said:


> Really......? Nobody else picks them up with there hand? :hmm:


 shall start a poll!


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

luke123 said:


> shall start a poll!


Dam good idea!


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Well no one that i know.

Mind you i have done before and the lil bugger bit me ¬.¬ so never again :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

davehuston said:


> Really......? Nobody else picks them up with there hand? :hmm:


 guilty!!!! i will pick the brown ones up by hand but if they are black i wont touch them, ive had a few bites from the nasty black crickets.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

MrEd said:


> plastic forceps. PM me your address and i will bung you some in the post, i got a few pairs lying around you can have one of them if you want. I have to get my crix out in the bath as i dont want them running round my house lol


snap i'm the same lol i do use a cricket keeper as once there in there u don't have to go near them again lol


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

cazzie said:


> Well no one that i know.
> 
> Mind you i have done before and the lil bugger bit me ¬.¬ so never again :lol2:


Its only a insect.... I started picking thing like that up when I was about 2. :lol2:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

put the enitre box in the fridge for bout 10 mins then take it out there you go, stunned crix! they only walk when they're cold and most will be 'dead' they just lay on their backs but they are still alive. 

then you can pick them up with tweezers, but make sure they are on tight cos they often lose a leg if thats what your have them by. drop em in the viv and when the heat up again they go back to normal. 

also if you need to dust them you can do it while they're still playing dead! 

:lol2:

hope this helps!


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> guilty!!!! i will pick the brown ones up by hand but if they are black i wont touch them, ive had a few bites from the nasty black crickets.


you freeked me out when you did it at mine lol i hate em, hope phsyco is ok btw


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

davehuston said:


> Its only a insect.... I started picking thing like that up when I was about 2. :lol2:


Never judge the powers of an insect :lol2:

I dropped one, ONE black cricket and my mom started screaming xD

They are dangerous lil creatures those crickets are, they mean the difference between a happy mother and a hysterical one :lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

evilangel said:


> you freeked me out when you did it at mine lol i hate em, hope phsyco is ok btw


 hahahaha. Psycho is doing great!!! shes already shed once and i think shes due another in the next day or so (shes gone dull).
you werent lying when you said she was greedy :lol2::lol2: she eats sooo well. the little hide has been replaced with a coconut shell she cant get in the other one now:lol2:.will get some pictures for you very soon.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I used to pick the small one sup by hand but coz they ar bigger now and I can see them more clearly they totally freak me out and look ewwwwww but yeah I put them int he fridge for 15 mine so they slow right down and then use a spare set of me eyebrow tweezers to pick em up lol chuck em in mmy cricket feeder if spare little tub with the supplement powders in shake em about a bitto stunthem a bit more and the chuck em all in!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

12 inch feeding tongs - it's the only way! The husband picks the strays up fortunately. Yuck.


----------

